

Ask HN:  Will I find glory in the arena? - beerfarmer

I do not yet bear the mark of Technical Co-Founder yet my fight rises to wage battle in the arena.  I am a gladiator. My mind not empty of thoughts yet coin still fails to fill my purse.  Allow me to strip thoughts from mind and tongue as I seek to gain advantage in my quest for honor, glory and freedom.<p>http://fishtaank.com
======
beerfarmer
clickable <http://fishtaank.com>

